# ترنيمة ابكينى يا نفسى ... بجد جامدة قوى



## fns (31 مايو 2008)

ترنيمة ابكينى يا نفسى ..ترنيمة جامدة قوى هى لفريق ثيوطوكوس
ابكينى يا نفسى ابكينى.... يمكن دموعك تشفينى
ابكينى ونادى على ربى..... قوليله ليه هو ناسينى
ده رابط التحميل
                                             :download:
http://www.4shared.com/file/49570372/1cccd4d/_online.html

صلوا من اجل ضعفى 
اخوكم كيرلس
مستنى منكم ردودكم الحلوة​


----------



## رامى لمعى (1 يونيو 2008)

ربنا يباركك فى ناس كتير محتاجة الترنيمة دى المرنم رامى لمعى الكنيسة المعمدانية


----------



## fns (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة ابكينى يا نفسى ... بجد جامدة قوى*

ميرسى قوى على ردك الحلو​


----------



## رامى لمعى (1 يونيو 2008)

اشكرك قوى لكن انا مش عارف احمل ترانيم اغابى ممكن تبعتلى رسالة تقولى فيها ازاى احملهم


----------



## نبيل و جية (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة ابكينى يا نفسى ... بجد جامدة قوى*

thank u and god take care of y


----------



## fns (19 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة ابكينى يا نفسى ... بجد جامدة قوى*

شكرا اخى على مرورك
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## بنت الملك22 (19 أغسطس 2008)

ميرسييييييييي وجارى التحميل


----------



## fns (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة ابكينى يا نفسى ... بجد جامدة قوى*

شكرا لمرورك بنت الملك
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## nana nimo (24 أغسطس 2008)

الترنيمة حلوة اوى وياريت لو حد يقدر يجيب ترنيمة اسندنى فى ضعفى عشان نفسى اوى اسمعها


----------



## احلى ديانة (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة ابكينى يا نفسى ... بجد جامدة قوى*

شكرا ليك اخى الغالى على الترنيمة


----------



## fns (26 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا لمرورك نانا
شكرا لمرورك احلى ديانة
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## ramy9000 (26 أغسطس 2008)

تشككككككككرات


----------



## Bolbola142 (26 أغسطس 2008)

ميرسي علي الترنيمة اوووووووووووووي


----------



## fns (27 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا رامى 
شكرا بلبلة
على مروركم الجميل
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## gere (27 أغسطس 2008)

مرسى قوى على الترنيمة 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## fns (28 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا gere على مرورك الجميل
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## باسم فايق (30 أغسطس 2008)

الرب يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## fns (30 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا باسم على مرورك
ربنا يباركك اخى


----------



## megaman (30 أغسطس 2008)

ترنيمة جميلة فعلا ربنا يباركك


----------



## ayman adwar (30 أغسطس 2008)

ميرسى قوى على ردك الحلو


----------



## fns (30 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا اخواتى على مروركم الجميل
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## Mina Darwish (30 أغسطس 2008)

thnx alot 3ala el tarnemaa


----------



## candy shop (31 أغسطس 2008)

جارى التحميل

شكرااااااااااااااا ليك 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## منير s (3 سبتمبر 2008)

قويه جدا وفى انتظار المذيد


----------



## السندبادالعاشق (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*ميرسى على الترنيمه وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## عادل غطاس (4 سبتمبر 2008)

ربنا يباركك فى ناس كتير محتاجة الترنيمة دى المرنم عادل غطاس  القاهرة:Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## fns (5 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا اخواتى عاى مروركم الجميل
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------

